# No Shear Pins for Toro 726?



## fns (Mar 3, 2014)

I just purchased a Toro 726 to replace my 30 year old MTD. I was surprised to find that there are no shear pins for the Auger. I wrote Toro concerning this and their comment is:

"Our snowthrowers are not designed with shear pins in the auger drum section. The rational is if you hit something like a frozen newspaper it stops the auger and kills the engine telling you something is wrong."

Did I miss something here? Sounds like a risk of a bent crank? Or is their some type of impact switch in new snowblowers with an engine cut off?

fs


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Toros design does work as advertised I have a 1995 Toro Powershift that was used at the company I worked for most of its life and I have witnessed this unit try and eat two concrete blocks over two different snowstorms. The first time I witnessed this happen it stopped the motor dead! I thought it was finished but after we busted up the cement block it started right up and worked like a champ nothing broke or came loose. I now use this snowblower at my home and it runs great.


----------



## fns (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Sounds like a scary way to handle the problem but I guess if it works, so much the better. Have replacing shears on a cold day!

cheers
fs


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

toro does not use those BLOODY SHEER PINS. if you eat something with the blower it will stop the motor in it's tracks. with no harm done to it. I ate my neighbors thick burlap door mat. spent most of the night peeling it out of there. and keep on going after I got it out... ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

I had a 724 and was clearing my neighbor's drive when something locked and stopped the engine.....i saw bright sparks and flashes. Turned out that he had an extension cord buried under the snow and plugged into a socket in his garage, under the door. It did do some random welding on my machine and took some time to unwind everything but the unit functioned normally afterward. Watch out for areas you are not familiar with!


----------

